# Van Interior Pics



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

The truck is way to hard to find all my parts and fittings in. Buying a van this week. Wanted to see how you guys organize your vans and how your shelving is setup. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JMV (Aug 10, 2013)

Why not put a Pack Rat in the truck?


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

There's a thousand good threads on vans here.

Do a google search with this string:

site:electriciantalk.com van

Then go to the Images section of Google search.


----------



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks I hadn' thought about that. I've tried the search function on this page and it doesn't work so hot. 

As for the pac rat, I had one and got rid of it after changing three sets of shocks on my truck. That thing without tools was soo GD heavy it was redic. It was an older model Idk if the new ones are lighter but the weight wasn't worth it. I swear I get 2 MPG better since I got id of it. I'm also going the van route for the advertising advantage since im gonna get it wrapped.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

A good place to start...

http://www.americanvan.com/?keyword...e=msn&utm_medium=ppc&utm_campaign=brand-exact


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

After seventeen years of using a 2500 Ram van my advice is to throw everything on the floor. I tried every thing, nothing really works. I bought a Ford 550 bucket with it's own external tool boxes. That works!:thumbsup:


----------



## CaptainSparky (May 6, 2013)




----------



## CaptainSparky (May 6, 2013)




----------



## CaptainSparky (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

CaptainSparky, long wheel base Sprinter?


Where do you keep the short step ladders?


----------



## CaptainSparky (May 6, 2013)

Yes long Sprinters, tons of room, great fuel mileage!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Good god. What kind of meds are you on for that level of organization?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

99cents said:


> Good god. What kind of meds are you on for that level of organization?


 I think it's awesome, there's just no way I could maintain it: After the first 24 hour emergency shutdown job, all of that would be piled in the center isle. :laughing:


----------



## CaptainSparky (May 6, 2013)

99cents said:


> Good god. What kind of meds are you on for that level of organization?


LOL, (I prefer Patron)
I just designed the system. We have a man whose job it is to keep up with it. Shop is set up to keep up with daily truck material usage. Truck is cleaned & restocked daily, while techs are in training meeting. 

Tech logs what was used, P.O. is sent to supply house, materials are picked up to restock base inventory in shop. 

Can't sell what you don't have. 

Experts say average productivity of a service tech is 50% we have seen it a lot lower in visits to other companies. Well stocked trucks increase productivity 5-10%. Good Material flow is money and effort well $pent.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

CaptainSparky said:


> LOL, (I prefer Patron)
> I just designed the system. We have a man whose job it is to keep up with it. Shop is set up to keep up with daily truck material usage. Truck is cleaned & restocked daily, while techs are in training meeting.
> 
> Tech logs what was used, P.O. is sent to supply house, materials are picked up to restock base inventory in shop.
> ...


Well, I'm glad I'm losing my a$$ in construction. At least I can be disorganized  .


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Guys, Capn is legit. Those sprinters are one of the best vehicles for towing a sports car or rally car on a trailer. My buddy just went to test drive a Tesla here in DC...


----------



## Ts103 (Nov 15, 2013)

99cents said:


> Good god. What kind of meds are you on for that level of organization?


I just got my hands on two new dodge pro masters. Basically front wheel drive sprinters. I'll have to take pictures of my interior all set up but I make my helps clean both of them out every morning. I'm a bit of a clean freak


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

Holy cow, you are a god, my van has even looked that good when I first stocked it.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice.... im not quite there but close....I love being organized...makes work easier when you dont have to go on an archeological dig to find something...man ive worked with some real slobs in my day...horrible..


----------



## Ious (Jan 28, 2014)

CaptainSparky said:


>


CaptainSparky, where did you get those shelves from? Do you know the name/brand? If you had to do it over, would you still use those? Thanks.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Big John said:


> I think it's awesome, there's just no way I could maintain it: After the first 24 hour emergency shutdown job, all of that would be piled in the center isle. :laughing:


Either that or your first emergency stop for some azbut that cuts you off doin 60.


----------



## CaptainSparky (May 6, 2013)

Ious said:


> CaptainSparky, where did you get those shelves from? Do you know the name/brand? If you had to do it over, would you still use those? Thanks.


According to our truck set up guide we order them from Global Industrial. I believe we may have sourced them another vendor for our last setup . Yes we still use them in every new truck we set up. The bins are Lewis Bins. The shelves are extra heavy duty 18 guage and we install them upside down to create a lip to hold the bins. 

http://www.globalindustrial.com/g/s...lving-Open/open-shelving-18-gauge73-inch-high

http://www.globalindustrial.com/g/storage/bins-totes-containers/dividable-grid/Divider-Boxes


----------



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

Damn wish anything in my life was that organized! Let alone my truck! hoping to be half that organized in my van!


----------



## CIrving (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's my Nissan


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

CIrving said:


> Here's my Nissan


Man nice :thumbsup: did the Nissan upfitt shelving come with the lights in them or did you add them?


----------



## CIrving (Jul 9, 2010)

Sparky J said:


> Man nice :thumbsup: did the Nissan upfitt shelving come with the lights in them or did you add them?


I added the LED lights on the shelving and removed the stock overhead lights and put the LEDs there too


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

This is messy by my standards...


----------

